# Whipping Boy Review A+



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I purchased a used amp from WhippingBoy. For the price he asked I could not pass it up. It arrived in 3 days after I purchased it. And arrived well packaged.

Dont hesitate when looking at goods he is selling. Communications were quick as was his shipping timeframe


----------

